# Rear wheel 700



## swee'pea99 (5 Oct 2009)

Don't want steel, don't want wide, other than that I'm not that fussy. A bit of rim-wobble's ok, as long as it's fixable. Ideally somewhere in norf/norfeast london. Anyone?


----------



## simon_adams_uk (6 Oct 2009)

I've got a spare rear wheel that may be of interest?
* Ultegra 32h 9-spd silver hub (ex. cosmetic condition but would benefit from regreasing)
* Mavic CXP22 black rim (plenty of life left but with small up-down wobble)
* Black DB spokes (good, even tension but the anodising has become 'matt')
* Ultegra skewer (few small scratches, bit discoloured)

I'm in SW London but could meet you somewhere convenient in the centre of town?

Would like £25 - also have a matching front wheel (same condition) which I'd throw in for a tenner?

Simon


----------



## iGaz (7 Oct 2009)

*I want to swap a pair of Campagnolo Khamsin G3 wheels for,,,*

I want to swap a pair of Campagnolo Khamsin G3 wheels for a pair of 9 speed shimano compatible wheels.

The campag wheels are in reasonable condition with no major visible scratches. I've just had the rear freehub replaced and both hubs rebuilt and regreased and have fitted a new Campag mirage 10 speed cassette. These would make great winter wheels.
They will come with tyres and tubes, the tyres being Michelin Lithion race in blue.

I'll get pics up soon as.

Now what I want in exchange. I need a pair of shimano compatible wheels, and it must have a 9 speed HG cassette as I'm running Dura Ace 9 speed STIs, also tyres and tubes to replace the ones on the Campag rims, as I'll be using these for roller training duties and the odd winter club ride.

Cheers.


----------



## iGaz (7 Oct 2009)

Oops!! This mean't to be a new thread!! Doh!!!!  Sorry not mean't to be a thread hijack!


----------



## Tel (25 Oct 2009)

If you haven't sorted this yet then I have this available: 

Rear (odd) *Shimano Midnight blue 7 speed hub on Rigida Nova rim*. The rim has a crack in it but is perfectly serviceable *£15 + £7 p&p* (tyre is knackered and will be removed)


----------

